# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Onbekende Huidziekte?

## Erika

Hoi, Mijn zoon heeft jarenlang last gehad van wat wij dachten psoriasis. Een jaar of drie geleden kregen we een nieuwe dermatoloog, die eigenlijk dacht dat het geen psoriasis was, maar een huidziekte die er erg op leek. Vooral omdat de &#39;psoriasis&#39; zich ook nauwelijks uitbreidde en niet erg variabel was. het blijft dus veelal bij die plek op zijn scheenbeen, het plekje vlak boven zijn elleboog en (dat komt en gaat wel) een klein plekje onder zijn navel. Hij heeft toen wat weefsel weggenomen om het te onderzoeken, maar daar kwam niets uit, omdat er teveel teerachtig spul bijzat en ze het niet goed konden zien) Dat teerachtige spul kwam waarschijnlijk doordat ik de plekken depte met rooibosthee. Hij stelde voor om een nieuw onderzoek te doen, als het erger zou worden. Veel zin had het niet, want er was toch geen middel tegen. Aangezien het nooit erger is geworden, eerder iets minder, ben ik nooit terug geweest, vooral niet omdat het voor Rick niet zo&#39;n leuk onderzoek was. Maar onderhand wordt ik toch erg nieuwsgierig naar die huidziekte met die moeilijke naam.(volgens de dermatoloog) ik vindt het jammer dat ik indertijd niet doorgevraagd heb. Ik leg het nu hier neer. Weet iemand over welke ziekte het zou gaan? Het ziet eruit als psoriasis, een rode schilferige plek die wel jeukt, maar niet steeds veranderd van grote of hevigheid ofzo. Hij heeft ook geen andere kenmerken van psoriasis, aan zijn nagels ofzo. Ik ben benieuwd of iemand weet waarover ik het heb. groetjes erika

----------


## Guest

Het kan toch psoriasis zijn.psoriasis kan ook op bepaalde plekken voorkomen.het is ook erfelijk.als jou vader of moeder dit ook heeft gehad dan kan het zijn dat jou zoon dit ook heeft,want dat slaat 1 generatie over.een heel goed middel hiertegen is Zaroa dode zeezout.

----------


## Erika

Het komt juist niet in de familie voor, tenminste niet voor zover ik weet. Wel heb ik zelf en mijn vader exzeem, maar dat heeft er volgens mij weer niets mee te maken. Erika

----------

